# 2015 Tiburon NX-22



## Coastline Marine (Jan 27, 2008)

**Join the Facebook Group: Coastline Marine Used Boat Center**

2015 Tiburon NX-22 being pushed by a Mercury 250hp ProXS (201 HOURS!!) and is sitting on a Magic Tilt tandem axle aluminum trailer. This boat is rigged with the following options and accessories. Lowrance HOOK7 GPS/FF, Motor Guide 24v trolling motor w/foot control, batteries & battery chargers, Power Pole Pro Series II, Wet Sounds sound bar, Bobâ€™s jackplate, Sea Star hydraulic steering, Lenco Trim Tabs w/LED indicator switch, Smart Craft digital gauges, labeled switch panel, transom boarding ladder, (2) rear storage boxes, mid-ship livewell under lean post, lean post w/tackle drawers, aluminum fabricated riser w/additional rod holders, console w/foldable burn bar, gunnel storage boxes, (2) bow boxes, anchor locker, bow anchor stick holder, all aluminum is powdercoated blue and navigation lights.

Well kept NX-22 w/Mercury ProXS power!! FINANCING AVAILABLE!! Ask about WARRANTY!! Priced at $34,995.00. Call Greg at (281) 904-4697

More available Inventory at http://www.coastlinemarine.net
Facebook Group: Coastline Marine Used Boat Center
Instagram: @coastline_marine_used_boats


----------

